# ccp 10' 1-4 questions



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi -- I'm looking to build a 10 spinner surf rod & have been going back & forth on available blanks. I'm really looking to throw 3/4 to 3 oz (3 at tops), mostly beach areas, not jettys or piers. Mostly bucktails, plugs, tins, etc. I also prefer the 50/50 splits rather than the 70/30 or 60/40 that some of the other makers have. How does Tommy's 10 1-4 handle 3/4 oz? I know it's not the sweet spot but can it throw a 3/4 tin or bucktail decent?

I'll probably do a modified NGC layout with KWAGS with runners of 8.

Just trying to get some opinions so any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks & the best for 2014 -- Manny


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

you shouldn't have an issue throwing 3/4. ive used it to throw small plugs and bucktails for pups, all under 1oz. it loves 2oz though.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

it will but it don't really like it. i test cast 1oz and while it would throw it, it wasn't pleasant..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Two opinions from fishermen that I respect, thanks Andrew and Mike.

The 10' 1-4 was designed to throw lures and to handle light bottom fishing. It has a sweet spot of 2-3oz and an accurate overall rating. Will it throw 3/4oz?? Yes it will but the performance will come down to the individual and what their expectations are. 

Working on a 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz rod that should fill that niche nicely.

Tommy


----------

